# RM-Datei downloaden



## Krankes-Kaff (26. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe den Link von einer RM-Datei im Internet, also eine Real-Musik-Player-Datei.
Den Real-Musik-Player habe ich nun gedownloadet und kann damit das Video auch abspielen.

Allerdings kann ich das Video nicht auf meiner Festplatte speichern!


Wie bekomme ich das Video denn nun auf meine Festplatte?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe, den Link poste ich hier:


----------



## imweasel (27. August 2004)

Hi,

also RM (RealMedia) Dateien werden gestreamt, d.h. die kannst du nicht einfach so lokal speichern, da der Server die Datei immernur in "Stücken" an den Client  sendet.

Aber oft funktioniert folgender Trick

- die RM-Datei lokal speichern
- Datei in Notepad/vi (o.ä.) öffnen
- die darin enthaltene URL in einen Downloadmanager (GetRight  od. d4x) eingeben

Danach solltest du das File lokal haben.


----------

